# Rubik's Cube mit Webcam einlesen



## xquantumx (17. Mai 2008)

hallo,
ich arbeite im Moment an einem Programm, das zu einem Rubik's Cube, der beliebig verdreht ist, die nötigen Schritte berechnet, um diesen zu lösen.
Ich möchte dieses Programm nun so erweitern, dass durch eine Webcam der vorgegebene Cube eingelesen wird und so die einzelnen Felder erkannt werden. Um eine reibungslose Erkennung der Farben der einzelnen Felder zu gewährleisten müsste man ein Bild, das von der Webcam, die einen festgelegten Abstand von dem Würfel hat, gemacht wurde, in das Raster des Würfels einteilen und so die Farben der einzelnen Felder auslesen. 
Ich bin nun auf der Suche nach einer gut dokumentierten Library mit der ich die Webcam ansteuern kann, sowie einer Library, die anschließend die Analyse des Bildes erleichtert.
Könnt ihr mir dabei helfen ? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## zeja (17. Mai 2008)

Wenn du dich mit JNI auskennst würde ich ganz klar OpenCV empfehlen. Das ist eine C/C++ Bibliothek mit der man das wunderbar lösen könnte.... nur halt kein Java.


----------



## matdacat (19. Mai 2008)

Was das Ansteuern der Webcam betrifft: mit dem Java Media Framework ist das kein Problem.


----------



## Fulk (19. Mai 2008)

kurze neugierige Fragen:
- muss man alle Seiten des Würfels von der Webcam fotografieren lassen, oder berechnet er anhand einer/weniger Seiten die Positionen der anderen Felder? (was glaube ich recht schwierig sein dürfte)
- gibt es einen guten Algorithmus für das richtige Drehen des Würfels? Wie hast Du das gemacht?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## cubefan (19. Oktober 2008)

Schau Dir mal das Programm "Cube Explorer" an. Da kann man auch eine Webcam benutzen.


----------



## rubik (14. Mai 2010)

Hi
Ich arbeite ebenfalls an einem Roboter, den Zauberwürfel löst.
Die Mechanik habe ich bereits, mir fehlt lediglich der c/c++ oder Java code zum lösen.
Die Bilderfassung mache ich mit einer Webcam über die Software NI Vision


----------

